# Action on The Way in Congress on Robocalls



## Editorialist (May 25, 2019)

If you have been wanting to put an end to those highly annoying robocalls, Congress has decided to start to take action in the matter.  My congressman, Rob Wittman of Virginia, just advised us of the following proposed legislation:

H.R. 2386, the STOP Robocalls Act, sponsored by Rep. Bob Latta (OH-5). This legislation aims to combat the increasing number of robocalls that are targeting everyday Americans. According to a study conducted by spam monitoring service Hiya, Americans received more than 26 billion robocalls in 2018 – marking a 46% increase from the year before.

This bill will allow a carrier of voice services to provide robocall blocking technologies to customers on an informed opt-out basis at no charge. This is an important measure partly due to the previous costs related to using this type of service, which has kept many individuals from using it. H.R. 2386 will also require the FCC to conduct a study on requiring a provider of covered voice over internet protocol (VoIP) service to retain records relating to each call, which in effect, will provide information to the Commission that can better assist in tracking and tracing these illegal robocalls. 

I have just called my representative and Speaker of The House and let them know my feelings on this matter that is now driving so many Americans looney.


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2019)

These Scammers have been getting more creative, in the past couple of years.  Quite often, they now "hack" legitimate phone numbers making it seem that an honest local call is coming in.  Registering a phone number on the FCC "Do Not Call" list seems to have little or no effect on reducing these junk calls.  The few times I've answered one of these calls in recent months, it seems that the person on the other end has a heavy "India" accent.  These Voip numbers are an almost certain scam call, and should Never be answered.


----------



## johndoe (May 25, 2019)

I had the thought that maybe phone companies make money on these robocalls and could end them if they wanted. I could be wrong.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)

They need to simply make the calls illegal and prosecute the offenders.   And as for this...  "*This bill will allow a carrier of voice services to provide robocall  blocking technologies to customers on an informed opt-out basis at no  charge."*    Those services are already available (NoMoRobo) for free.   

And notice the careful wording "will _allow_ a carrier to provide..." , instead of REQUIRE a carrier to provide the blocking.    Probably a bunch of wordy legislation that will end up being meaningless, as usual.


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2019)

Prosecuting the offenders is not really the answer, I
propose that they also prosecute the Phone Companies
that allow them, with lots of publicity, then a Mega Fine,
if all that happens, then you will get no more "Robocalls".

Mike.


----------



## Trade (May 27, 2019)

I would like to see us use all the high tech spying ability we have to identify and target the call centers where these calls are coming from and then send in the cruise missiles and level them. That would get their attention. Even though I am generally anti-war I would consider that to be a legitimate use of our military force overseas.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2019)

Can’t be too soon...


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2019)

I have a feature on my cell phone called "do not disturb". The only calls that can get through are those on your contact list. it works.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2019)

Not sure how or if this is possible, but its been 6 days since we switched to Consumer Cellular and we have not received any!!


----------

